# Petition



## cherriepie (Nov 3, 2007)

Hello ladies

I have started an online petition on the Number 10 Downing Street site and thought I would post a link to it here as it may be relevant to you.

I'm hoping to get enough signatures to bring to the PM's attention that there are lots of people going through their own infertility journey and many have faced ignorance and discrimination from those who simply don't know enough about infertility. I am hoping that he will set an agenda to promote awareness of infertility. If you want to see the full petition and consider signing it then you can find it here:-

http://petitions.number10.gov.uk/FertilityAware/

Hope everyone is well.

Thanks in advance.

Cherriepie

xxx

/links


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

hi cherripie - I have signe it hun, you only have 16 signatures with mine though so I am going to post a link to this thread on all the threads I am active on (about 18!!) thanks hun, well done you for doing this. xxx


----------



## holly01 (Feb 10, 2007)

i've also signed, and fair play to you xo


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good on ya girl

all signed


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I've signed   I've also posted this link to my ******** account too


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

I've signed it, it was my infertility that lead me to a serious bout of depression last year


----------



## kerrylou (Jul 12, 2007)

done for u hunni..xx


----------



## cherriepie (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey ladies - thank you all very much for signing the petition.  Am hoping to get a link posted on other sites so hopefully get more signatures soon.  Perhaps I should hit town on saturday and see if I can get some more

Lots of love

Cherriepie

xxxx


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

All Signed Good luck!!


----------



## Dids (Mar 25, 2009)

I've signed it!


----------

